# 1939 Iver Johnson Trike finished



## Frank Rizzo (May 15, 2014)

Just wanted to post some picture of the retored 1939 Iver J trike, It has been done for a while, just got some good pictures.
Everything restored but the wheels, as there was not enough budget for them. I cleaned them the best I could.

The head badge is untouched.
Alot of work for a little trike.

Cheers.


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2014)

Oh Damn! That looks sweet! I hear you about a lot of work for something you don't ride! I did end up riding mine, had to! Great job! Looks great! Here's mine 20 yrs later.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 16, 2014)

Very SWEET !  Looks awesome .


----------



## Talewinds (May 16, 2014)

*What a beauty!*

What a beauty!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 16, 2014)

Now that's a beauty of an IJ tricycle!  Those wheels look just fine the way they are. All that restored chrome really sets it off. Thank you for sharing the restoration photos. Can't wait until I can do some of mine up right. Just accumulating parts as they come along for now.

Dave


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

Great job! Too many forget the  kool trikes out there.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 19, 2014)

*39 Iver --Thanks*

Thanks for all the positive feedback, I know the owners I restored it for, are pleased with it , it will bring lots of memories back from Christmas day 1939

Thanks,


----------

